# My Race Red Fiesta Mk7.5 Finished



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

My Fiesta Mk7.5 Zetec S is a year old in a weeks time and the mods are all but finished, so I treated it to a full clean.
Clayed, machine polished then x4 coats of Werkstat Acrylic.







And a couple of reflection shots to finish off with



Cheers.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Good reflections. Looks smart mate, nice and subtle


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks really good that mate!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - very shiny. :thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

The mud flaps are not my cup of tea but the rest of it I really like .


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Karl woods said:


> The mud flaps are not my cup of tea but the rest of it I really like .


I know they're a love or hate thing but they keep the sides from stonechips etc. My wife's Mondeo sideskirts are peppered from flying stones and debris.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is fantastic mate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a fan of the mudflaps, a bit boy racer-ish.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks better than new


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Great looking car. Shame about the mud flaps tho . Maybe you could look into making some small spats which might look a bit more subtle. 

I know you've fitted them for a reason but they don't do the rear of the car any favours. 

Really nice looking car tho


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely car. Like the colour. Is it lowered?


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

ken m sport said:


> Lovely car. Like the colour. Is it lowered?


Yes, it's lowered on -35mm H&R springs.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Mint looking car. Not keen on the mud flaps. Good effort!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work and I like the mudflaps


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, gotta love the mk7 fezza, such a great handling, and the best looking small hatch around.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice work


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, gotta love the mk7 fezza, such a great handling, and the best looking small hatch around.


I had a Mk7 as well, loved them both.


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice. Love the colour and the mudflaps......essential items me thinks.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a great looking fez:thumb:


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice car and colour


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

k4rl said:


> Very nice car and colour


Cheers, I do love this Race Red colour. Such a deep but bright red.


----------



## craigobrien (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice work mate looks the business!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice suits the colour well :detailer:


----------

